# wall thicker than door casing, pic attached



## uk1simon (20 Mar 2014)

Hello,

I've got a problem with door installation. Don't know how to solve and it seems a bit tricky.
Drywall sticks out a little bit (6mm in one place) and I mouldings won't sit flush. Has anyone come across this problem? What are the solutions?
I attached picture to explain better.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1148 ... 6478529653

regards,
Simon


----------



## kostello (20 Mar 2014)

Tack a thin batten to the door lining to bring it out flush and fit the architrave


----------



## uk1simon (20 Mar 2014)

the thing is the frame is and the wall are flush on top and at the bottom, its only in the middle where the wall sticks out 6mm, 5mm.

I was thinking of rebating the plasterboard a little bit but that would be tricky. The other option is using filler, everything will be painted white.


regards,
Simon


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Mar 2014)

Rebate the architrave 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## uk1simon (20 Mar 2014)

that will be the best option


thanks mate


----------



## vinnie_chip (21 Mar 2014)

Hold your architrave in place and score a line down the plasterboard with a Stanley knife, remove excess plasterboard and fit your architrave. You can use decorators caulk down the back of the architrave if the cuts a bit ruff.


----------



## Ed209 (21 Mar 2014)

I had this problem in my bungalow the plaster was thicker than door frames by approx 6-7mm I fixed parting bead on frame set back a bit to create a step ( square edge not rounded showing) then fixed architrave steeped back again
Looked good once painted
Had to caulk a bit behind where it was then slightly proud of wall but it was only approx 2mm


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Mar 2014)

If you sink the archi into the plasterboard or notch it out it will look odd against the rest. The easiest way is to pin a thin strip along the frame at the back of the hinges to build the frame out to the right thickness then all the archi will sit flat. You will need a table saw or decent circular saw to cut this of course, unless you go to a timber merchant and get them to cut it for you.


----------



## meccarroll (21 Mar 2014)

uk1simon":2kuthxbw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've got a problem with door installation. Don't know how to solve and it seems a bit tricky.
> Drywall sticks out a little bit (6mm in one place) and I mouldings won't sit flush. Has anyone come across this problem? What are the solutions?
> ...



Hello Simon,

Stop............ and think!

If rest of the of the plaster board sits correctly on the stud frame behind the plaster board except at one point, then it's probably an obstruction behind the plaster board that is stopping it from sitting correctly on the stud-work. Try pooping a few screws into the plasterboard to pull it back to the stud-work. If this does not work, take the door off the frame, take the screws out and use a sash cramp with two blocks of wood either side of the door frame at the point where the plaster board protrudes, tighten the clamps to pull the plaster board back, then screw back the plasterboard again. 

If the rest of the door lining sits correctly, it might just be that the plasterboard needs a few more screws to pull it back to the stud framework.

The above should help to at least reduce the problem to an acceptable level. After which if there is still some protrusion I would score the plaster board and ease it away so the architrave sits properly against the door frame.

Making good is only going to be a bit of paint and filler and you should be prepared for that if you are fitting new architrave so don't let it phase you. 

PS: I do this sort of thing for a living.


----------



## kostello (21 Mar 2014)

Probably a trapped cable?


----------



## uk1simon (21 Mar 2014)

plaster wall is slightly bend, its an old 2" plasterboard with cardboard inside. I've cut a thin strip and it will look good. the problem is a slightly twisted batten that the door frame is fixed to but overall after sticking the strip to the frame it won't be noticeable. 
Thanks for your replies. Great team on this forum. 
now I'm going to start working on another door frame, love doing this.


regards
Simon


----------



## dericlen (22 Mar 2014)

You can, as I have done, scribe the architrave onto the offending plaster. Pin the architrave onto the lining and pencil your "rebate" line on the edge and plane (or chisel if the plaster is too irregular) the back of the architrave to the width of plaster you are covering.


----------



## Limey Lurker (22 Mar 2014)

Try pooping a few screws into the plasterboard to pull it back to the stud-work.


I suspect that you mean "popping".


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Mar 2014)

meccarroll":f6mci231 said:


> uk1simon":f6mci231 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Sounds good to me.


----------

